# brute rear diff fluid



## 07 BRUTE (Jan 27, 2010)

i use royal purple 75w-90 in my front diff what do i need to use in my rear diff???


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm sure your about to get told to use the "search button" By multiple people. Tractor hydraulic fluid


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hydrolic tractor fluid in the rear and motor oil not gear oil in the front


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

wood butcher said:


> hydrolic tractor fluid in the rear and motor oil not gear oil in the front


Ditto. You are suppose to use engine oil in the front diff. Tractor hydraulic fluid is what i use in the rear as well.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Ditto. You are suppose to use engine oil in the front diff. Tractor hydraulic fluid is what i use in the rear as well.


Ditto. NO synthetics or gear lube in the front...unless you don't care to have the diff-lock working..Only good conventional motor oil, and Tractor hydrolic oil or KawieChem wet brake oil in the rear.


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

yea gear oil is to heavy for those parts in the frnt diff!!!!!


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

ive been putting amsoil in my front diff schould i change it back to dino oil? i havent had any problems yet its a 05 brute


----------



## 07 BRUTE (Jan 27, 2010)

im gonna go with the kawasaki stuff in the rear what oil exactly for the front


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

novass said:


> ive been putting amsoil in my front diff schould i change it back to dino oil? i havent had any problems yet its a 05 brute


The diff lock is several friction disks. With synthetics, thay have a hard time making enough friction to lock, but they will...for a while. Then in time the surfaces get smoother and smoother until they stop working...but they don't wear out!!..lol

If you don't use the difflock much, then its probably OK to keep amsoil in it, but the more you use it, the harder you will have to pull it to lock so if your riding requires its use, I would change it back, and do it several times.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Please don't bash... I know the manual says 10/40 but he is also not asking how to fix his diff. Just a thought.


----------



## 07 BRUTE (Jan 27, 2010)

i never use the front locker i never think ab it most of the time i just working side to side and crawl out of the hole


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rozzy said:


> Please don't bash... I know the manual says 10/40 but he is also not asking how to fix his diff. Just a thought.


No bash intended...Just general info.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

motor oil in front.... tractor hydro. fluid in rear . I just had to make sure it said wet brake on the label but most hydrolic fluids do say it. I wouldnt use any synthetics in the front you will have to change it more often if u run in any kinda water. i cant keep it outta mine .


----------



## Gordo86 (Apr 20, 2021)

07 BRUTE said:


> i use royal purple 75w-90 in my front diff what do i need to use in my rear diff???


----------



## Gordo86 (Apr 20, 2021)

Is it the same thing for 05 750 brute, hydraulic in rear and motor oil or royal purple 75w-90 for front.


----------

